# HELP! Skin wound.



## lilevo (Aug 14, 2014)

What could those be?

http://postimg.org/image/tvjovxsc9/

http://postimg.org/image/8c4wt1ma3/

I went to give my hedgehog a bath and I noticed this wound on his side, I cleaned and now he is very quiet.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like either an infected open wound with pus or a parasite. I'm leaning towards the first thing, but the pictures are fuzzy, so I'm not positive. Either way, he needs to go to the vet very soon - today if possible.


----------



## lilevo (Aug 14, 2014)

It looks like is an open wound that got infected. What should I expect from the vet?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They'll probably clean the wound out and I would guess probably leave it open to continue draining. They may stitch it closed, though, to prevent reinfection, and/or if it's a deep wound. It'll just depend on what it looks like & what they think it needs. They'll probably give you some oral antibiotics as well, or a cream to apply to it, and possibly painkillers. Expect to pay for at least an exam, cleaning/stitching, and medication of some kind.


----------



## lilevo (Aug 14, 2014)

I scheduled an appointment for today, now can he die from this kind of infection and how serious can this kinda infection be?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Once it gets cleaned out, I don't think it'll be an issue! But it's something that could definitely cause major issues if it were allowed to continue getting worse, IMO. I'm glad you have an appointment made, I hope the visit goes well!


----------



## lilevo (Aug 14, 2014)

It's with great sadness that I have to say my little buddy didn't make it, he passed away this morning, I took him to the vet and followed the vet's instructions, this morning when I woke to give him his meds I felt like he was finally getting better but a few hours later my girlfriend called me with bad news, after she fed him he started to breath really fast and in a matter of seconds he stopped responding. I had a few more things in mind to type up but I will make it short, this website is a great tool for hedgie owners, I know I haven't really posted here but I sure did read a lot and learned from you guys. I am probably not going to own another hedgie in the near future I was really attached to Pafuncio (aka Puffy). I feel like he had a good life with us and he will be missed very much.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry.  It sounds like at least it was quick and hopefully he didn't suffer much...RIP little guy. You sound like you were a fantastic owner for him and that he was well loved. I'm glad the forum helped you so much and hope that you'll keep it in mind if you do end up getting a new hedgie someday. I don't blame you if you decide not to though. It's hard to lose these little ones so soon when you get so attached to them.


----------

